# Problem with rt73usb

## kreon28

Hi,

I've got problem to connect to internet with my wifi card (Realink  DWL-G122)

I went confused with all the wiki's, I have found on the net and now I don't know what I should do

my /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

# first network

network={

        ssid="mieszek"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="****"

        priority=5

}

```

iwlist scan gives me:

```

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:15:E9:E2:8A:FB

                    ESSID:"mieszek"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:7

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level:-56 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00076D6965737A656B

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 030107

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000a94d04179

                    Extra: Last beacon: 330ms ago

 
```

but iwconfig wlan0 says:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0 

```

So no ESSID and no Access Point

any clue, [/code]please?

----------

## agent_jdh

You can use the in-kernel driver for rt73usb, and you'll need to change /etc/conf.d/net line to

```
wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"
```

Which tells wpa_supplicant to use the in-kernel wireless extension.

I've got an rt61pci card myself but the theory is the same, just different kernel module.

EDIT - You'll also need the rt73-firmware ebuild installed.

----------

